# SkyRaider Sense Phone Screen Trouble...



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Just can't remember how to change it from the Sense 3.0 screen to 2.1...I used to know how to, but forgot. Sense 3.0 screen has trouble so looking to change it to 2.1


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nvm guys I figured it out

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## jamester73 (Sep 19, 2011)

I can't remember how can you share how you did it?

Sent from my Thunderbolt using RootzWiki


----------



## smtom (Jan 6, 2012)

Can't you just delete htclockscreen.apk?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

jamester73 said:


> Can't you just delete htclockscreen.apk?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Using a root explorer, go to /system/build.prop. open the build.prop with a text editor. Scroll down to the line that refers to which call answer screen displays. It should be something like:

# controls call answer screen
1 = 3.0, 0 = 2.1
Call answer screen = 1

Change it to call answer screen equals zero, then exit the build.prop. most root explorers will save the original, unaltered build.prop as build.prop.bak. reboot. The 2.1 answer screen will now be default. It will no longer be necessary to switch off the 3.0 answer screen in skyraider settings after a reboot as the call answer screen setting defaults to the screen selected in the build.prop. after a reboot.


----------

